# Instalando Gentoo en CompactFlash

## nachopro

Hola chicos... paso a contarles:

armé una vieja PC: Mother DFI CM33-EC (chipset VIA/Socket 370) + Celeron (coppermine) 600MHz + CF 2GB

instalé gentoo y todo va genial, pienso usarlo como firewall / proxy / divertirme

el tema es que al bootear tengo unos delays en los que el kernel me tira errores de sincronización o comandos no soportados por mi compact flash (una pqi)... y anda medio lento (cosa que no pasaba en la misma máquina con windows 98 instalado)

les consulto: hace falta que configure algo especial en el kernel para que sea bien soportada?

----------

## nachopro

```

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21

hda: DMA timeout error

hda: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: drive not ready for command

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21

hda: DMA timeout error

hda: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: drive not ready for command

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21

hda: DMA timeout error

hda: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

```

----------

## ZaPa

Hola nachopro.

Has mirado por la config del kernel, que hayas seleccionado el chipset correcto del controlador de tu disco duro?

Esos errores parecen ser que tu unidad no esta funcionando DMA, y cuando no funciona el dma en alguna unidad de disco es porque esta utilizándo un driver generico en el kernel.

Como tu dices "te funciona lento" , porque la tasa de transmisión es muy baja, debido a que el DMA no esta funcionando, porque tienes un driver generico funcionando en el kernel.

Es posible, que este funcionando con el driver generico, observa eso, y si es asi, habilita el soporte para tu chipset correcto aver si asi te funcióna.

He aquí una explicación sobre DMA (Direct Acces Memory, Acceso directo a memoria), lo cual, como he repetido arriba, puede hacer que tu disco duro o cualquier otro dispositivo como lectores de cd,grabadoras y demás, vayan lentas): http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acceso_directo_a_memoria

Un saludo, ya nos cuentas.

----------

## nachopro

mirá, en el kernel tengo activado el dma y los drivers del chipset.. acá te paso un extracto del dmesg (si lo quieren entero avisen que lo pasteo en dpaste o pastebin  :Wink: 

```

[    0.453701] brd: module loaded

[    0.463499] loop: module loaded

[    0.463648] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[    0.464816] via82cxxx 0000:00:07.1: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100

[    0.464980] via82cxxx 0000:00:07.1: IDE controller (0x1106:0x0571 rev 0x06)

[    0.465350] via82cxxx 0000:00:07.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[    0.465561]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe000-0xe007

[    0.465714]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe008-0xe00f

[    0.465849] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[    0.729259] hda: Flash Card, CFA DISK drive

[    1.035627] hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    1.035727] hda: MWDMA2 mode selected

[    1.035904] Probing IDE interface ide1...

[    2.010054] hdd: GCR-8523B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    2.010772] hdd: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    2.013379] hdd: MWDMA2 mode selected

[    2.015077] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[    2.015344] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

[    2.017387] ide-gd driver 1.18

[    2.017687] hda: max request size: 128KiB

[    2.017818] hda: 4095504 sectors (2096 MB) w/0KiB Cache, CHS=4063/16/63

[    2.018149] hda: cache flushes not supported

[    2.018502]  hda:<4>hda: ide_dma_sff_timer_expiry: DMA status (0x21)

[   32.024049] hda: DMA timeout error

[   32.024179] hda: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

[   32.024526] hda: possibly failed opcode: 0xc8

[   32.024870] hda: DMA disabled

[   32.074041] ide0: reset: success

[   32.085446]  hda1 hda2

[   32.088329] ide-cd driver 5.00

[   32.089934] ide-cd: hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Habría que empezar por lo primero: Tu CF soporta DMA? Por que según tengo entendido no todas lo soportan...

Salud!

----------

